# Graco TrueCoat Pro2 cordless



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

For anyone wondering how well of a finish the little cordless will lay down. http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=om2LR-Rao2U&desktop_uri=/watch?v=om2LR-Rao2U


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Great, I'm sold. What tip size was that?


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Great, I'm sold. What tip size was that?


515 spraying PPG Porter High Hide eggshell finish, unthined


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PP&C Services said:


> 515 spraying PPG Porter High Hide eggshell finish, unthined


Why not manor hall timeless?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PP&C Services said:


> 515 spraying PPG Porter High Hide eggshell finish, unthined


Ok. that's the one around $350 something after the rebate right?


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ok. that's the one around $350 something after the rebate right?


I think I paid $475.94 including tax. It had a $75 mail in rebate or an extra battery. I got the battery.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PP&C Services said:


> I think I paid $475.94 including tax. It had a $75 mail in rebate or an extra battery. I got the battery.


Does it come with 2 batteries or just one?


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

Workaholic said:


> Why not manor hall timeless?


Because that's what I had close. Lol


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Does it come with 2 batteries or just one?


Two.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Two.


Something tells me you pulled the trigger already right?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PP&C Services said:


> Because that's what I had close. Lol


Just curious. I like the MHT. 
I have acquired four good batteries for my ff. I find they last between 30-40 minutes.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Something tells me you pulled the trigger already right?


Bought one last week. I played around with it today for the first time and just ran some water through it. Going to test it with paint tomorrow and see how things go. 

The plan is to use it on a job on Monday. I have two doors to spray as part of a job in a high rise downtown, and I really don't want to lug my Finishpro. I'm looking forward to putting this sucker to use.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Bought one last week. I played around with it today for the first time and just ran some water through it. Going to test it with paint tomorrow and see how things go.
> 
> The plan is to use it on a job on Monday. I have two doors to spray as part of a job in a high rise downtown, and I really don't want to lug my Finishpro. I'm looking forward to putting this sucker to use.


From what I hear the ps2 is a much improvement to the original and it will give you the option to dial in closer to the ff model.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> From what I hear the ps2 is a much improvement to the original and it will give you the option to dial in closer to the ff model.


Kind of what I was hoping for, and the reason I waited to make the plunge. I read a lot of mixed reviews on the original and decided to wait and see what came out next.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Kind of what I was hoping for, and the reason I waited to make the plunge. I read a lot of mixed reviews on the original and decided to wait and see what came out next.


I read a lot of negatives on the original after a few months, the graco propaganda made it seem sweet but the ppl all across the country were having glitches. That is why I waited a couple yrs for the ff model. Hopefully you will rave on the ps2 so much when my ff is killed I won't hesitate to pick up a ps2. I know you will keep it real though. :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Paul

I agree with Sean. You keep it real. We need more reality around here.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Paul
> 
> I agree with Sean. You keep it real. We need more reality around here.


Reality on the internet is sometimes a oxymoron.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Kind of what I was hoping for, and the reason I waited to make the plunge. I read a lot of mixed reviews on the original and decided to wait and see what came out next.


Paul - are you doing the doors upright or down flat? I'd be curious to know how well it sprays larger horizontal surfaces.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RH said:


> Paul - are you doing the doors upright or down flat? I'd be curious to know how well it sprays larger horizontal surfaces.


Just trust that Paul does it like a BOSS. 


Or maybe he fvcked it up lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Reality on the internet is sometimes a oxymoron.


For the most part, I agree. I only listen to people who back up what they say. Show don't tell.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

RH said:


> Paul - are you doing the doors upright or down flat? I'd be curious to know how well it sprays larger horizontal surfaces.


We are painting the elevator lobby of a downtown condo and there's two entry doors I have to spray the exterior sides of. I plan on masking and spraying them in the upright position. Not really any room to pull them and lay them flat in the hall.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> For the most part, I agree. I only listen to people who back up what they say. Show don't tell.


I am all tell, but when my mom passes I will move upstairs into the main house and it will be on like donkey kong.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> We are painting the elevator lobby of a downtown condo and there's two entry doors I have to spray the exterior sides of. I plan on masking and spraying them in the upright position. Not really any room to pull them and lay them flat in the hall.


We put out a couple few videos of the ps2 doing doors vertically last fall. We couldn't promote the fact that we were using the ps2 prior to its release so we stuck the 18v battery and the tapered ff cup on it so it just looked the ff (the prototype had no decals). Depending on what product you are using, its nice to have the option of thinning a touch and turning down the pressure. Whole different experience from running a fixed 2k with no reduction. 

Btw Paul...next time you haul out the 395, whatever size tip you are thinking of running, go down one orifice size.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What's the lowest pressure setting (psi) on the new Proshot?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What's the lowest pressure setting (psi) on the new Proshot?


Interesting, Edgar, that was one of my very first questions when we started using the PSII. 

Its approximate, but the powerband averages between 1000-2000. So, if you are high noon on the dial, that would be 1500ish. 

Its not as precision of a control system as, say, the 395 because its not as precision of a tool. 

But if you think of the control knob as giving you a 1-2k ballpark, that will safe.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Scott, I was wondering about that all day. I thought about calling Graco but I got busy.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Thanks Scott, I was wondering about that all day. I thought about calling Graco but I got busy.


Thats what makes it such an interesting hybrid of previous versions. Its got a little bit of what was good about the PS1, a whole bunch of what was good about the ff, and then a few brand new features that neither one of those two had before. 

Definitely a big step in the right direction. I am glad they didn't scrap the idea. Even though the PS1 took a beating by contractors, there is a need for a tool like this, even if it is simply for situations like Paul is describing.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Thats what makes it such an interesting hybrid of previous versions. Its got a little bit of what was good about the PS1, a whole bunch of what was good about the ff, and then a few brand new features that neither one of those two had before.
> 
> Definitely a big step in the right direction. I am glad they didn't scrap the idea. Even though the PS1 took a beating by contractors, there is a need for a tool like this, even if it is simply for situations like Paul is describing.


I have heard nothing but good things about the inlet tube and the batteries last a little longer too.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We used our ps1 twice this week. One job was 2 sets of shutters and the other was lattice under a porch. For this the investment is well worth it. Time is money. We have both pro shots although ps1 has very little life left.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

I painted an entire house (1,100 sq ft) with this little sprayer. Even overhead on the porch ceiling it laid down a super slick finish. It took 6 batteries to do 13 gallons of paint. I set the pressure knob on about 1,200psi with unthined exterior satin latex. Very little over spray at that pressure. The trick to getting a great finish with the TrueCoat Pro2 / ProShot 2 is to slow your movement and get a little closer when spraying, and to keep the tip and guard clear of buildup. Once buildup starts, you will get a little spit on you're work surface. So it's critical to just give it a quick wipe if you're using it for an extended period. I wish the video I posted could really show how well this thing can lay paint. Another plus to the new units are that they can be rebuilt. The first generation could not. I've used this in every direction when spraying, even tried it upside down. No change it how well it sprays. The pendulum on the end of the flexible suction tube is pretty decent at getting most of the paint when turned sideways, although you can get more of the paint when in the upright position. Cleaning is a quick job at only about 4 minutes with a garden hose or shop sink. The body of the sprayer is difficult to get over spray off of, but the tip guard doesn't have any problems releasing dried paint. Overall, the 3 second generation units I have are a fantastic improvement over my one first generation.


----------

